# Is a 6 inch silent spinner too small?



## Kaelico (Sep 18, 2017)

Is a 6 inch silent spinner too small for multiple mice? I also have a flying saucer and was planning to use both of them in the cage.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Really you'd want to get the largest size you can, 12" would be ideal. Although they will generally still use a 6" for bigger mice this will best their spine and for smaller mice it can still lead to wheel tail.


----------

